# Paphiopedilum Book



## Hakone (Dec 16, 2020)

Olaf Gruss , Band 1 , 200 pages 2020


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 24, 2020)

Beautiful pics. Likely I’ll wait for an English version that hopefully might come to fruition. Or get a German partner. 

Perhaps Olaf could send each Anglo buyer an English translation in PDF for the pages? It’s an idea?


----------

